# Skydiver grabs glider's tail fin



## observor 69 (20 Apr 2010)

Daily Mail Online

Hold on, where do you think you're going? Skydiver grabs glider's tail fin as they fly 2,100 metres up at 100mph 
By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 3:23 PM on 14th April 2010
Comments (36) Videos Add to My Stories 
A skydiver has pulled off an astonishing stunt by climbing out of a glider's cockpit, crawling along the wing and then somersaulting underneath and stepping onto the wing of a second glider flying below.
Paul Steiner then moves back onto the main fuselage of the second glider while the first glider turns upside down and flies overhead so that he can reach up and hold the tail fin at 100mph, forming a human link between the two aircraft. He then leaps off and parachutes back to the ground.

The spectacular stunt, captured on YouTube, was carried out by the Red Bull skydive team 2,100 metres above the mountains in Styria, Austria. And they look mightily relieved as they returned to their airfield.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1265891/Hold-think-youre-going-Skydiver-grabs-gliders-tail-fin-fly-2-100-metres-100mph.html


----------



## SkyHeff (21 Apr 2010)

Boy, that was something else. I'll have to add that to my 'to-do' list.


----------



## observor 69 (31 Mar 2011)

Great collection of photos of the Red Bull Hangar 7 & 8 in Salzburg:


http://forerunner.typepad.com/say_again/2011/02/red-bull-hangar-7-8.html


----------



## Sully (31 Mar 2011)

Awesome!  :nod:


----------



## SkyHeff (31 Mar 2011)

Sully said:
			
		

> Awesome!  :nod:


+1!


----------



## Dou You (31 Mar 2011)

Did anyone else think he was going to hit that helicopter at 1:55 or was that just me?   Haha. But all jokes aside, that was just pure epicness...WOW.


----------

